# Huffman LaFrance Camelback? Roadster?



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 30, 2014)

*1934 Huffman LaFrance Camelback*

Picked up this rust bucket today in a lot of bikes and would greatly appreciate any info that can be provided. I did a Google image search as well as a quick search on this forum but have not come up with anything else exactly like it. Im thinking the rack looks Harris/Snyder? Thanks in advance for the help and info.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh man that's nice & crispy!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man that's nice & crispy!




Crispy indeed!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2014)

very cool!
it's a 34. lots of wrong parts and lots of rust, but a cool project.
you won't find too much info. 1934 was Huffman's first year and they didn't make many.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 1, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> very cool!
> it's a 34. lots of wrong parts and lots of rust, but a cool project.
> you won't find too much info. 1934 was Huffman's first year and they didn't make many.





Thanks for the info Scott as I was striking out finding any on my own. Still have not seen a picture or catalog image of another one for reference. I originally had bought this bike to scavenge the accessories off of it and scatter the remaining parts into the wind but now I think Id rather give it a light cleaning just to asses condition and pass it on to a new home.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2014)

sadly this is about it:


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2014)

So does anyone have a pic of what this model looked like new? V/r Shawn


----------



## dempsey (Oct 1, 2014)

I tried to get my hands on this bicycle but you beat me to it. After she told me what model it was I tried to do a little research on it, but all I could find were slightly later Huffmans with tanks and a heavy art deco design. Nothing  that resembled this one. It still has a good set of lines, though.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 1, 2014)

dempsey said:


> I tried to get my hands on this bicycle but you beat me to it. After she told me what model it was I tried to do a little research on it, but all I could find were slightly later Huffmans with tanks and a heavy art deco design. Nothing  that resembled this one. It still has a good set of lines, though.





Susan was a very nice lady as was here mother. The Westfield was the mothers, the Huffman the fathers and the childs bike was Susans. I went there with the intention to part these bikes out but after meeting them I can not and will not. The mom asked if I ever get her bike up and running to please send her a pic which I promised to do. I fully intend to keep that promise and hope that however ends up with the Huffman does the same.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd give that Huffman a proper resto! Chrome and paint might be more than the bike is worth to most but for someone with a soft spot for Huffmans a first year bike would be nice. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Susan was a very nice lady as was here mother. The Westfield was the mothers, the Huffman the fathers and the childs bike was Susans. I went there with the intention to part these bikes out but after meeting them I can not and will not. The mom asked if I ever get her bike up and running to please send her a pic which I promised to do. I fully intend to keep that promise and hope that however ends up with the Huffman does the same.




Stand up guy to do that. 

That Huffman Camelback is a great frame with clean lines and an appealing design. Less is more with some of these bikes. I think art deco and add-ons can be over the top on some bikes. This one is nice and clean in design, even if rusty.


----------



## mike j (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with the less is more, also have a 1934 Camelback, it was the "strip down model" of the year. Now it is a nice light cruiser, nice find Brian.


----------



## dempsey (Oct 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Susan was a very nice lady as was here mother. The Westfield was the mothers, the Huffman the fathers and the childs bike was Susans. I went there with the intention to part these bikes out but after meeting them I can not and will not. The mom asked if I ever get her bike up and running to please send her a pic which I promised to do. I fully intend to keep that promise and hope that however ends up with the Huffman does the same.




Hearing that, I am glad that you kept the Westfield and the Huffman together. I was only interested in the camelback - but then I might have taken the Westfield knowing whom it belonged to. Who knows? At any rate I think you are doing right by the owner. It is one thing to buy a bicycle on the internet or from a dealer - another to buy it from the original owners.


----------

